# Izzo Alex Duetto or La Spaziale S1-II Vivaldi mini or sage



## slas111 (Mar 25, 2014)

I,m after a dual boiler and will be selling my rocket giotto evoluzione 2

the ones i'm looking at the moment are:

izzo alex duetto £1899

La Spaziale S1-II Vivaldi £1199

or any other recommendations

pros and negatives on these or any other machine?

I only have milk based drinks so steam is important

also any opinions on the sage oracle ?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

OK..what is it about your current set up

Rocket and zenith that isn't delivering? Why do u think a dB will? . As a dB may not magically make you coffee better unless you learn to use it. Not saying you can't use what you have but the rocket is a capable machine for.....

No on had an oracle yet. It is a different beast tho. Automated . you can't change the amount coffee dosed for example

Small grinder. Minimal user input....

So a dB that requires some knowledge and skill to use or an oracle which is the closest to a bean to cup machine without being an actual bean to cup machine ......


----------



## slas111 (Mar 25, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> OK..what is it about your current set up
> 
> Rocket and zenith that isn't delivering? Why do u think a dB will? . As a dB may not magically make you coffee better unless you learn to use it. Not saying you can't use what you have but the rocket is a capable machine for.....
> 
> ...


I always had bean to cup machines iv'e had most of themt

then started with gaggia classic and grinder

then a sage barista express

then the rocket which of course is the best yet

but I'm always changing with everything from mobile phones, laptops

I get bored quickly and looking to try different machines out

the rocket was my big step and now looking to try something different

I might buy the oracle tonight direct from sage as I get a free gift if I order before the 20th july


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Its your money... I'm unsure what your trying to achieve


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

I wouldn't go for the Sage Oracle if you want a sense of involvement in your coffee making, you can change the dose, but basically its a Smart Grinder built into it that also auto tamps, so as Martin says very very close to a bean to cup machine, I do believe there are options to make it more of a manual process, but why pay extra for a substandard built in grinder when you could buy a Sage DB machine for £800 less and £800 buys you a whole lot of grinder.


----------



## slas111 (Mar 25, 2014)

Charliej said:


> I wouldn't go for the Sage Oracle if you want a sense of involvement in your coffee making, you can change the dose, but basically its a Smart Grinder built into it that also auto tamps, so as Martin says very very close to a bean to cup machine, I do believe there are options to make it more of a manual process, but why pay extra for a substandard built in grinder when you could buy a Sage DB machine for £800 less and £800 buys you a whole lot of grinder.


I ordered the sage last night but i agree with your post, I've sent a cancelation request

will probably go for a Vivaldi


----------



## slas111 (Mar 25, 2014)

sage sent the oracle even though I requested cancellation so I give it a go

thought it was pretty good with the rave Italian job beans but with the Columbian I had to set grinder all the way down to 1 and pore was too fast and had to set tamp to 8 to get any ware near 60ml in 30 secs

anyway its on its way back to sage and I've pre ordered the Vesuvius


----------



## Viernes (Dec 10, 2011)

I would have preferred change the grinder instead the machine....

BTW What grinder do you have?


----------



## slas111 (Mar 25, 2014)

I had to use my eureka e65 to get the shot I wanted the sage built in grinder can't grind fine enough for my Colombian beans


----------



## paul whu (Sep 25, 2014)

What a brilliant thread!!!!


----------



## PeterF (Aug 25, 2014)

unbelievable!


----------

